#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

NIT Goa Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Goa Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Goa Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Goa Branches In Engineering:*


Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication Engineering Electrical and Electronics Engineering

*National Institute of Technology Goa Opening and Closing Ranks Cut-off 2014

**Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
5062
21936

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
29035
117217

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
183817
346200

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
173639
173639

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
2773
4968

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
7381
13468

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
51702
52411

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
63001
63001

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
25779
42751

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
42925
135479

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
309705
311636

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
276858
349420

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
5086
9714

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
11375
13969

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
250830
250830

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
58715
60117

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
106898
106898

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
23376
30004

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
78482
133671

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
80104
219232

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
195001
195001

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
3553
8410

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
167371
167371

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
13463
15458

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
54538
58306

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
113035
113035



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the* *attachments*

*NIT Goa Fee Structure For Engineering:

S.No.
Institute Fees
      I Semester
      III Semester
      V Semester
     VII Semester

1.
Tuition Fee
35,000
17,500
17,500
17,500

2.
Other Fees
3,000
3,000
3,000
3,000

3.
Students Activity Council
975
925
925
925

4.
Group Insurance coverage of students
350
350
350
350

5.
Security Deposit (Refundable)
4,000




6.
Institute Development Contribution (IDC) (SC/ST- 1000 per semester)
4,000




Total
47,325
21,775
21,775
21,775


PLACEMENTS: First Batch to pass out in 2014.
**
NIT Goa Campus & Intra Facilities:*

Goa (Konkani: गोंय) is Indias smallest state by area and the fourth smallest by population. Located on Indias west coast in the region known as the Konkan, it is bounded by the state of Maharashtra to the north, and by Karnataka to the east and south, while the Arabian Sea forms its western coast.Goa encompasses an area of 3,702 km (1,430 sq mile). It lies between the latitudes 1453′54″ N and 1540′00″ N and longitudes 7340′33″ E and 7420′13″ E.

Panaji is the states capital, while Vasco da Gama is the largest city. The historic city of Margao still exhibits the cultural influence of the Portuguese.Renowned for its beaches, places of worship and world heritage architecture, Goa is visited by a large numbers of international and domestic tourists each year. It also has rich flora and fauna, owing to its location on the Western Ghats range, which is classified as a biodiversity hotspot.

*Infrastructure and facilities:*

The GEC Campus has been renovated and refurnished to provide academic and administrative activities. A Library and Computer Centre has been set up for the students NITG. Hostel and dining facilities for the students has been provided in the campus. Two cafeterias, excellent facilities for sports and games and facilities for co-curricular and extra-curricular activities are being provided. Buses have been deployed for local transport of faculty and students from nearby places to the campus.

*NIT Goa Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA. 

*NIT Goa Address:* 

National Institute of Technology Goa, Goa College of Engineering Campus, Farmagudi, Ponda , Goa , PIN 403 401, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Raipur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Durgapur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Calicut btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Agartala btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus, facilities

----------

